# Housing Allowance for The Greens?



## dcafek (Oct 7, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the cost of The Greens? Probably a 2 Bed. What kind of accommodations are these? Apartments or villas?Any information appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Mrman (Jul 14, 2008)

dcafek said:


> Can anyone tell me the cost of The Greens? Probably a 2 Bed. What kind of accommodations are these? Apartments or villas?Any information appreciated. Thanks


Low rise apartments in clusters. 

2BR is ~180k-220k AED/pa

Good place if you have kids as the clusters are around pools/play areas. 

mature area with shops/restaurants nearby too.


----------



## dcafek (Oct 7, 2008)

*Where to live??*



Mrman said:


> Low rise apartments in clusters.
> 
> 2BR is ~180k-220k AED/pa
> 
> ...


Thanks Mrman,

It's just my husband and I but we are in our 50s so our kids are grown. Can anyone suggest a nice area for (people like us) haha and how much we should have to negotiate for housing? I'm kind of lost. Have read a lot of posts but don't seem to find this. We are U.S. Any help appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

dcafek said:


> Thanks Mrman,
> 
> It's just my husband and I but we are in our 50s so our kids are grown. Can anyone suggest a nice area for (people like us) haha and how much we should have to negotiate for housing? I'm kind of lost. Have read a lot of posts but don't seem to find this. We are U.S. Any help appreciated.
> Thanks


If I was your age, I'd choose to live in an apartment in Marina Walk. In one of the original 6 towers. (Depending on where hubby's office is because Bur Dubai would be cool, too.) Dubai Property Real Estate ? Rent, buy or Sale Properties in Dubai, UAE Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Dubai Property with us. would give you an indication of prices. Not cheap.

Just checked that website, and it doesn't seem to have any on Marina Walk. Go to gulfnew.com and click on properties. Then look there.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

There are also some high rise towers in The Greens, called The Views. Golf Towers, The Links & The Fairways (not sure if that one is open yet...)
nice spacy apartments, but fairly expensive. Saw about 1 month ago a 2 + study in The Links.....(study was an open corner next to the kitchen rather than a seperate room...) and the chap asked for 240'000........

not sure if prices declined since.....


----------



## dcafek (Oct 7, 2008)

Lenochka said:


> There are also some high rise towers in The Greens, called The Views. Golf Towers, The Links & The Fairways (not sure if that one is open yet...)
> nice spacy apartments, but fairly expensive. Saw about 1 month ago a 2 + study in The Links.....(study was an open corner next to the kitchen rather than a seperate room...) and the chap asked for 240'000........
> 
> not sure if prices declined since.....


Thanks everyone for the help. 240,000 per/yr? Not sure I understand.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

240,000 Dirhams per year. That's the cost of the apartment.

Two bedroom apartments in Dubai in established, nice areas will set you back minimum 200,000 AED per year. Paid upfront.


----------



## dcafek (Oct 7, 2008)

alli said:


> 240,000 Dirhams per year. That's the cost of the apartment.
> 
> Two bedroom apartments in Dubai in established, nice areas will set you back minimum 200,000 AED per year. Paid upfront.


Got it now. Thanks Much!


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

I just moved into Lumeirah Lakes Towers area and its cheaper because it feels just like living in a building site at the moment at 180,000 2 bed with maids room, maids room is like an ensuite box bedroom but good for our baby. Good value if you can live with the construction for another year or so, after then the lakes should be full and a bit of greenery etc about..


----------

